# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  من هو ولي المرأة المتزوجة ؟ هل هو الأب أم الزوج ؟ أرجو المشاركة

## خادم الاسلام والمسلمين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ؟
هذه اسئلة عن الولاية على المرأة نريد لها أجوبة من العارفين ؟
1. من هو ولي المرأة المتزوجة ؟ الأب أم الزوج ؟ ومن هو المسئول عنها أمام الله إذا كانت تفعل المنكر ؟
2. في حالة الولاية للزوج ، هل إذا ذهبت الى بيت والدها تنتقل الولاية له أم هي ثابتة للزوج ؟
3. إذا تعارض أمر والدها مع زوجها ، ماذا تختار ؟
4. قال الفقهاء أن المرأة المتوفى عنها زوجها ، ولدها هو وليها ، هل يلزم ذلك أن يعنفها ويردها إذا فعلت المنكر ؟
5. هل من الضروري أن تكون الولاية على المرأة ، حتى لو كانت كبيرة في السن ؟

----------


## خادم الاسلام والمسلمين

أرجو الرد والمشاركة للضرورة ...

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

وفقك الله تعالى, ضع سؤالك هنا
http://www.alukah.net/Fatawa/

----------


## خادم الاسلام والمسلمين

جزاك الله خير ... أخي أبو حاتم
تم ارسال الاسئلة .
وأرجو لمن لديه أجوبة المشاركة ولو بحل سؤال واحد .

----------


## خادم الاسلام والمسلمين

مع الأسف ياأخوتي الأفاضل ولهذا الوقت لم أجد جواب لهذه الاسئلة ولا رد من المشايخ الذين ارسلت لهم !! ولم أقف على مصدر واضح حسب بحثي يتكلم عن هذه الأمور التي يعيشها الكثير من الشباب الملتزم في هذا الوقت الصعب .
هذه الأسئلة يطرحها عليكم صديق لي يعيش هذه المأساة الحقيقية التي ما إن إلتزم بشريعة الله والحزن يدب في قلبه بسبب عناد زوجته وأهله وأمه التي أصبح عليها ولي وعلى القصر من إخوانه وأخواته وذلك بسبب وفاة والده ، فالكل يقف في وجهه ليرجع عن إلتزامه ، إلتزامه الشرعي الذي ليس فيه غلو ولا تطرف ، صمد هذا الرجل بحول الله في كل حيل الشيطان ، يرأف بهم ويعلمهم ويرشدهم ويجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن ، وقد جرب جميع طرق اللين والمحبة ، ولكن للأسف دون فائده ، ويأبى الجميع إلا عصيان الله ، وها هو يصل الى طريق مسدود فقام بتطليق زوجته مع أن الله رزقه منها بولد وبنت لو فارقهم ساعة حن عليهم ، ولكن كان يقول حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل حب الله أكبر ، حب الله أكبر من كل شئ ، والآن يصددم بأمه ويسأل الفضلاء العارفين هل يستخدم الشدة على أن يقيم حدود الله في بيته ، حتى لو سبب ذلك أذى لأمه ؟
وللعلم صار كل أفراد البيت يكرهونه بما فيهم أمه ، حتى أن العام الماضي عندما سحب الرسيفرات الماجنة من البيت وبرمجها على القنوات الطيبة قامت عليه القيامة من أمه وصارت تسبه وتقول له والله لن أرضى عليك الى يوم القيامة والى ذلك من الألفاض التي تأذى منها كثيرا ، وذلك لأنها تصدر من أمه التي ربته والتي وصى الله بها ، ولكن كلما تذكر قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لا طاعه لمخلوق في معصية الخالق كان ذلك عون له على إزاحة هذه المنكرات التي لازالت يرتكبها من هم تحت ولايته والسبب أمه والخوف من غضبها الذي يخاف أن يغضب الرب تعالى منها . فهل من إجابه لأخوكم ؟
طرحت الموضوع في تاريخ 2/ربيع الثاني واليوم 1/شعبان
وقد جاءتني بعض الردود التي حيرتني أكثر مما أفادتني مثل :
- اجاب على السؤال الأول : بأن الوالد هو الولي على ابنته المتزوجه وليس على الزوج إلا النصح والإرشاد لها !!! 
- أما السؤال الرابع والذي أنتمنى أن نناقشه جاء فيه : 
له النصح والإرشاد والتودد على أن يستقيم الحال
قلت : وإذا لم ينفع كل هذا بعد مرور سنتان بعد وفاة والده والمنكر أمامه ليل ونهار وقلبه يعتصر ألم ، مع أنه هو الولي على كل من في البيت بما فيهم أمه والبيت بيته ، فهل له أن يستخدم اسلوب الإجبار في إقامة شريعة الله ودحر هذا المناكير .
قال : قطعاً لا فهو ليس بمكانت والده ، والولاية التي صارت له هي فقط للتزويج !!!!!.
قلت كيف والرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم يقول : من رأى منكم منكرا فاليغيره ....الخ  .

فهل من كلام طيب لأخيكم لكي أنقله له ، فهو بحاجة الى ردودكم الطيبة التي تعينه على التحمل ، وهو كل همه أن يرضي الله أولاً ، أحسبه ذلك والله حسيبه . ويطلبكم التركيز على السؤال الرابع ، لمعايشته الآن له .
والله المستعان ...

----------


## ابونصر المازري الجزائري

> من هو ولي المرأة المتزوجة ؟ الأب أم الزوج ؟ ومن هو المسئول عنها أمام الله إذا كانت تفعل المنكر ؟
> في حال كونها لاتزال في العصمة الزوجية فالزوج هو المسؤول والراعي لها ، اما الولاية فلابيها قبل الزواج فقط
> 2. في حالة الولاية للزوج ، هل إذا ذهبت الى بيت والدها تنتقل الولاية له أم هي ثابتة للزوج ؟
> تماما كالبنت غير المتزوجة التي تذهب لبيت اقاربها فلا ترتفع ولاية الاب عنها فكذلك الزوج لا ترتفع ولايته وهي في غير بيته مادام انها زوجته
> 3. إذا تعارض أمر والدها مع زوجها ، ماذا تختار ؟
> اكد الفقهاء المالكيون ان الزوجة لا تعصي زوجها امام اوامر والدها لانه امر الشارع مؤكد في حق الزوج وظاهر جدا
> 4. قال الفقهاء أن المرأة المتوفى عنها زوجها ، ولدها هو وليها ، هل يلزم ذلك أن يعنفها ويردها إذا فعلت المنكر ؟
> الولاية هنا ولاية تزويج لا ولاية رعاية انتما الذي يعنفها والدها او القاضي ام هو فلا وعليه طاعتها
> 5. هل من الضروري أن تكون الولاية على المرأة ، حتى لو كانت كبيرة في السن ؟
> اذا يئست في السن فلا ارى ان عليها ولاية الا للزوج الحي


والله اعلم 
وفقكم الله

----------


## خادم الاسلام والمسلمين

جزاك الله خير أخي الحبيب  أبو نصر ....
واتمنى أن تزيدنا من السنة أو كلام للعلماء على تفضلت به بارك الله فيك  .... 
وأرجو من يعلم أي شئ عن هذه المسائل أن لايبخل بالمشاركة جزاكم الله خير ونفع بكم

----------


## الوايلي

> - اجاب على السؤال الأول : بأن الوالد هو الولي على ابنته المتزوجه وليس على الزوج إلا النصح والإرشاد لها !!!


عجيب ...!! ما دور الزوج ..؟؟
وإن عصت زوجها يسكت هذا كلام غير منطقي 

عموماً اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك اسئل واتصل على مشائخ لتعرض عليهم المشلكة هنا اعتقد يصعب ان تجد حلول كهذه الحلول ربما تأتيك فتوى قد تعكس الصواب 

إذا اردت ان اعطيك رقم احد المشائخ فحياك الله على الرسائل الخاصة بعد إذن المشرفين

----------


## عبد الرحمن التونسي

> 3. إذا تعارض أمر والدها مع زوجها ، ماذا تختار ؟


http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/ref/43123

----------


## الوايلي

إذا تعارضت طاعة الزوج مع طاعة الأبوين ، قدمت طاعة الزوج ، قال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله في امرأة لها زوج وأم مريضة : طاعة زوجها أوجب عليها من أمها إلا أن يأذن لها . شرح منتهى الإرادات 3/47 
وفي الإنصاف (8/362) : ( لا يلزمها طاعة أبويها في فراق زوجها , ولا زيارةٍ ونحوها . بل طاعة زوجها أحق ). 

هذا قول الألباني وهذا ما قصدته 

مقتبس من رابط الأخ الفاضل عبدالرحمن التونسي

----------


## خادم الاسلام والمسلمين

جزاكم الله خيرا اخوتي الأفاضل عبدالرحمن التونسي وأخي الوايلي بارك الله فيكم على هذه الافادة وحل السؤال الثالث حل تطمئن له الأنفس .
نريد أن نستكمل الباقي بمثل هذه الأجوبة المريحة بارك الله فيكم والقارئين

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

أخي الكريم خادم الإسلام والمسلمين - حفظه الله - :
السؤال الأول :
من هو ولي المرأة المتزوجة ؟ الأب أم الزوج ؟ ومن هو المسئول عنها أمام الله إذاكانت تفعل المنكر ؟
المرأة المتزوجة وليها زوجها ، قال تعالى : ( وَأَلْفَيَا سَيِّدَهَا لَدَى الْبَابِ) [يوسف25] ، فالله سمى الزوج سيداً للمرأة ، فهو الولي لها والمسؤول عنها ، قال - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : « ألا كلكم راع وكلكم مسؤول عن رعيته، فالإمام راع ومسؤول عن رعيته، والرجل راع على أهل بيته ومسؤول عن رعيته .. ألا فكلكم راع ومسؤول عن رعيته » .
رواه البخاري (5200) , ومسلم (1829) , والترمذي (1705) , وأبو داود (2928) وغيرهم من حديث ابن عمر – رضي الله عنهما _ . 
فالزوج راع ومسؤول عن أهل بيته ، وأهل بيته أول ما يشمل الزوجة ومن تحت رعايته ، فكيف يكون مسؤولاً عنها وهو ليس ولياً لها ؟!! 
قال الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين في الشرح الممتع (12/394) : « الزوج هو الذي له الولاية والقوامة عليها ، كما قال تعالى: ( الرِّجَالُ قَوَّامُونَ عَلَى النِّسَاءِ بِمَا فَضَّلَ اللَّهُ بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ ) [النساء: 34] » .
إذا تقرر هذا فيجب على الزوج أن يجنب زوجته عن الأشياء المحرمة وإلا أدب ، أو نقلت وليتها إلى غيره .
قال تعالى: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَأَهْلِيكُمْ نَاراً وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ ) [التحريم 6] .
قال الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم – رحمه الله - في شأن ما ابتلي به كثير من النساء من التهتك : « وقد صرح العلماء : أن ولي المرأة يجب عليه أن يجنبها الأشياء المحرمة ، من لباس وغيره ، ويمنعها منه ؛ فإن لم يفعل، تعين عليه التعزير بالضرب وغيره » الدرر السنية (15/261) 
قال الشيخ الشنقيطي – رحمه الله – في أضواء البيان (1/466) : 
« ويجب على الإنسان أن يأمر أهله بالمعروف كزوجته ، وأولاده ، ونحوهم ، وينهاهم عن المنكر ; لقوله تعالى : (يا أيها الذين آمنوا قوا أنفسكم وأهليكم نارا ) الآية ، وقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم : «كلكم راع وكلكم مسؤول عن رعيته» ، الحديث » .

السؤال الثاني :
في حالة الولاية للزوج ، هل إذا ذهبت الى بيت والدها تنتقل الولاية له أم هي ثابتة للزوج ؟
إذا ذهبت الزوجة إلى بيت والدها ، وغاب عنها زوجها فالمسؤول عنها في غياب زوجها والدها ، لأن هذا يعتبر من باب الأمانة ، ومن باب حفظ الرعاية ، وإذا علم الزوج من والدها تفريطاً في ذلك فمن حقه أن يمنع زيارتها تأديباً لها و لأهلها .
وسيأتي بيان لهذا السؤال في الجواب على السؤال الثالث .

السؤال الثالث :
إذا تعارض أمر والدها مع زوجها ، ماذا تختار ؟
ليس لها بعد الزواج إلا طاعة زوجها مالم يأمرها بمعصية .
سئل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في مجموع الفتاوى (33/88 ، 89) :
عن امرأة وزوجها متفقين ، وأمها تريد الفرقة ، فلم تطاوعها البنت ؛ فهل عليها إثم في دعاء أمها عليها ؟
فأجاب ـ رحمه الله ـ :
الحمد لله ، إذا تزوجت لم يجب عليها أن تطيع أباها ولا أمها في فراق زوجها ، ولا في زيارتهم ، ولا يجوز في نحو ذلك ؛ بل طاعة زوجها عليها إذا لم يأمرها بمعصية الله أحق من طاعة أبويها : " وأيما امرأة ماتت وزوجها عليها راض دخلت الجنة " ، وإذا كانت الأم تريد التفريق بينها وبين زوجها فهي من جنس هاروت وماروت ، لا طاعة لها في ذلك ، ولو دعت هليها . 
اللهم إلا أن يكونا مجتمعين على معصية ، أو يكون أمره للبنت بمعصية الله والأم تأمرها بطاعة الله ورسوله الواجبة على كل مسلم " .

السؤال الرابع :
قال الفقهاء أن المرأة المتوفى عنها زوجها ، ولدها هو وليها ، هل يلزم ذلك أن يعنفها ويردها إذا فعلت المنكر ؟
نعم كما قال الإخوة : الولاية هنا ، ولاية تزويج ، لا ولاية رعاية ؛ إنما الذي يعنفها والدها ،أو القاضي ؛ لأن له الولاية العامة .
ولكن لابأس له أن بنصحها بالتي هي أحسن وأن يصاحبها بالمعروف أياً كان أمرها ، لقوله تعالى : (وَوَصَّيْنَا الْإِنسَانَ بِوَالِدَيْهِ حُسْناً وَإِن جَاهَدَاكَ لِتُشْرِكَ بِي مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ فَلَا تُطِعْهُمَا إِلَيَّ مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَأُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ ) [العنكبوت8] ، وقوله تعالى : ( وَإِن جَاهَدَاكَ عَلى أَن تُشْرِكَ بِي مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ فَلَا تُطِعْهُمَا وَصَاحِبْهُمَا فِي الدُّنْيَا مَعْرُوفاً وَاتَّبِعْ سَبِيلَ مَنْ أَنَابَ إِلَيَّ ثُمَّ إِلَيَّ مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَأُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ )[لقمان 15] .

السؤال الخامس :
هل من الضروري أن تكون الولاية على المرأة ، حتى لو كانت كبيرة في السن ؟
ليس من الضرورة ذلك ، إلا إذا ترتب على ترك الولاية ضياع حقوق المرأة .
والله تعالى أعلم .

----------


## خادم الاسلام والمسلمين

الحمد لله
جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علماً وبركه أخي الغالي ضيدان اليامي ، على هذه المشاركة وهذا النقل الطيب ونفع الله بك المسلمين الحيارى ، مجهود تشكر عليه أخي الفاضل .بارك الله لك فيك .
أخي الفاضل بالنسبة للسؤال الرابع وهو مايدور عليه الجدل ، يعني إذا كانت الأم تصر على فعل المعاصي في بيت ولدها ولم ينفع معها نصح ولا لين ، هل يتركها هكذا ؟
مثال : تصر هلى خروج البنات بغير اللبس الشرعي. ( والولاية على البنات له )
       تريد القنوات الهابطة . ( والبيت بيته )
       الخروج من غير إذن الولد .( وهو وليها )
       ووووو ، وكل هذا بذريعة ( أنا أمك ) ( أنا اللي ربيتك) ( الجنة تحت قدمي ) الخ... طيب وحق الله
ألم يقل الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ( لا طاعة لمخلوق في معصية الخالق )
وأيظاَ ( إنما الطاعة في المعروف) 
وصاحب المشكلة يقول والله ماينفع معها إلا الشده وغيرها لا ينفع شئ !!
طيب أخي الغالي لنركز على ولاية الولد على أمه : هل هناك ما يثبت أنها ولاية تزويج فقط ، ولو سلمنا بهذا إذاً من الذي يأدبها إذا فعلت المنكر ؟
والله شئ محير ..

----------


## خادم الاسلام والمسلمين

> 4. قال الفقهاء أن المرأة المتوفى عنها زوجها ، ولدها هو وليها ،


تنبيه : بالنسبة لولي المرأة بعد وفاة الزوج ، قد ذكرت أن ولدها يصبح هو الولي عليها ، وهذا بعد ما استفتيت أحد الفقهاء عندنا في الكويت في هذه المسألة ، والظاهر أن هناك خلاف بالمسألة . أو أن الشيخ لم يفهم السؤال
لأني وقفت على فتوى للشيخ بن باز رحمه الله قدم فيها الأب ثم الجد على الأبن بعد وفاة الزوج ، وهذا اقتباس من الفتوى :
ج/ أولاً: الواجب أن يتولى النكاح الأقرب فالأقرب، هذا هو الأرجح من أقوال العلماء، يتولاه الأقرب فالأقرب، والأقرب هو الأب ثم يليه الجد ثم الأبناء ثم الإخوة الأشقاء ثم الإخوة لأب ثم من دونهم كمثل أخ شقيق، ......
والفتوى كامله على الرابط أسفل
http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/19388

وهذه فتوى من موقع الشيخ المنجد نفس الترتيب وهذا اقتباس منها :
الخال لا يكون وليا في النكاح ؛ لأن الولاية مختصة بالعصبة ، وهم الأب ثم الجد ثم الابن ثم الأخ ثم ابن الأخ ثم العم الخ .
وهذا رابط الفتوى كاملة :
http://www.islamqa.com/ar/ref/98546/ولي%20النكاح

وأنا أعترف بالخطأ حيث قلت ( قال الفقهاء ) ، أرجو المعذرة ، ولا أعلم كيف كتبت ذلك
الموضوع قديم ولا أتذكر لماذا كتبت ذلك . أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه .

----------


## خادم الاسلام والمسلمين

لإثراء الموضوع :
ترتيب الولاية بالنسبة للمذهب الحنفي تختلف عن ترتيب الفتاوى أعلى
فهم يقدمون الأبن وولد الأبن على الأب 
الفتاوى الهندية [1 /283]
تَثْبُتُ الْوِلَايَةُ بِأَسْبَابٍ أَرْبَعَةٍ بِالْقَرَابَةِ وَالْوَلَاءِ وَالْإِمَامَةِ وَالْمِلْكِ كَذَا في الْبَحْرِ الرَّائِقِ وَأَقْرَبُ الْأَوْلِيَاءِ إلَى الْمَرْأَةِ الِابْنُ ثُمَّ ابن الِابْنِ وَإِنْ سَفَلَ ثُمَّ الْأَبُ ثُمَّ الْجَدُّ أبو الْأَبِ وَإِنْ عَلَا كَذَا في الْمُحِيطِ 
وهذه فتوىمن
فتاوى الأزهر [1 /238]
للشيخ محمد عبده
يقول في بداية الجواب :
أجاب : أجمع علماؤنا على أن أقرب الأولياء إلى المرأة الابن ثم ابن الابن وإن سفل ثم الأب ثم الجد أبو الأب وإن علا ثم الأخ لأبوين ثم الأخ لأب ثم ابن الأخ لأبوين ثم ابن الأخ لأب وإن سفلوا ثم العم لأبوين ثم العم لأب ثم ابن العم لأبوين ثم ابن العم لأب وإن سفلوا إلى آخر ما ذكروه من الترتيب في أولياء النكاح العصبة بأنفسهم على ترتيب الإرث والحجب كما في رد المحتار والهندية وغيرهما من كتب المذهب ......... 
تبين أن الترتيب فيه خلاف
وأرجو لمن عنده دراية لباقي المذاهب أن يتحفنا

----------


## طيب السيرة

1. من هو ولي المرأة المتزوجة ؟ الأب أم الزوج ؟ ومن هو المسئول عنها أمام الله إذا كانت تفعل المنكر ؟
الجواب:  ولي أمر المرأة المتزوجة هو زوجها. أما المسؤول عنها أمام الله إذا كانت  تفعل المنكر، فكل من علم بفعلها المنكر من المسلمين، فله ولاية تغيير  المنكر باليد، ولو بالقوة والإكراه، بشرطه، ولكن ولي الأمر يزيد على واجب  تغيير المنكر، واجبا آخر، وهو واجب تأديب من يتولى أمورهم، بعد حصول  المنكر، وهذه ولاية خاصة تقتضي التأديب، بخلاف بقية المسلمين الذين لهم  ولاية تغيير المنكر، فإنه ليس لهم ولاية تأديب.
2. في حالة الولاية للزوج ، هل إذا ذهبت الى بيت والدها تنتقل الولاية له أم هي ثابتة للزوج ؟
الجواب:  لا تنتقل ولاية أمر المرأة المتزوجة إلى أبيها إذا كانت في بيته، والذي  سبب السؤال هو أن الأب له حق البر والطاعة، كما أن الزوج له حق الطاعة، لكن  بعد الزواج يكون زوجها هو سيدها، فالمرأة يجب أن تطيع أباها في المعروف،  ولو كانت متزوجة، مثلما أنها يجب أن تطيع زوجها بالمعروف، لكن إن كان ثم  تعارض بين أمر زوجها وأمر أبيها، فالمقدم هو الزوج، لأن الولي واحد لا يجوز  أن يتعدد عقلا وشرعا، وهو الزوج.
3. إذا تعارض أمر والدها مع زوجها ، ماذا تختار ؟
الجواب: أجبت هذا السؤال في جواب السؤال السابق.
4. قال الفقهاء أن المرأة المتوفى عنها زوجها، ولدها هو وليها، هل يلزم ذلك أن يعنفها ويردها إذا فعلت المنكر؟
الجواب: قال الشيخ محمد أبو زهرة -رحمه الله-: "الأنوثة من أسباب الولاية على النفس بذاتها من غير أن تكون مرتبطة بصغر أو  آفة من آفات العقل...، وأساس الولاية على النفس بالنسبة للأنثى هو كون  المرأة بطبيعة تكوينها عرضة لآفات المجتمع أكثر من الشاب، وإذا أصيبت بآفة  من آفاته كانت في نفسها أعمق تأثيراً، وفي كرامتها أبعد أثراً".[الولاية على النفس]
وما  دامت الأنوثة سببا من أسباب الولاية، فهذا يعني أن المرأة مهما كبر سنها،  وازداد علمها، وكثر مالها، وعظم جاهها، فلا بد أن يكون لها ولي على نفسها،  ومما يدخل في الولاية على النفس: ولاية التزويج، وولاية التأديب.
5. هل من الضروري أن تكون الولاية على المرأة، حتى لو كانت كبيرة في السن ؟				
الجواب: قد أجبتك على هذا السؤال في جواب السؤال السابق.

واعلم  وأعلم صاحبك أنه لو لم يكن وليا لأمر والدته وإخوته لوجب عليه تغيير  المنكرات، وأولى ما يجب تغييره هو المنكرات القريبة منه في بيته، فكيف وهو  ولي أمورهم، فله زيادة على واجب تغيير المنكر، واجب التأديب والردع، حسب  مقتضى الحال والقضية.

----------

